# wolverine brass warranty



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

just saw they offer a 100 year warranty on all faucets, finish and cartridge. anyone have any insight on how painless the exchange is with them?


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I have never had a problem from my rep with any warranties. Not that I have had a lot of warranty issues with their product anyway.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Very painless if you are participating in the Wolverine Brass stocking program...

If you are not it is nightmarish because you are faced with ID'ing a faucet that has no data anywhere except through Wolverine Brass.

You won't find it in any book to match up and even when you go to the best cartridge and stem supplier around you are greeted with a blank "I Dunno" when you ask them for an ID and replacement.

If you are not participating and you do manage to ID Wolverine Brass is excellent about shipping the part to you. It stiil leaves you with 2 trips and a nightmarish ID...

I just wonder how many faucets get replaced because the original plumber was not called back for the repair and the second plumber was not able to ID the faucet...

In a sense I feel it screws the homeowner and the non-participating plumber just because of the ID headache...:whistling2:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

In the 8 yaers I've been using WB, I think I had 1 or 2 cartridges go bad. 

The area rep comes in once a month. I give him the bad one, he goes out to the trunk of his car and hands me a new one:thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> just saw they offer a 100 year warranty on all faucets, finish and cartridge. anyone have any insight on how painless the exchange is with them?


 

PROOF that they're hurting for business at this point.

I will not install their product until the consumer has the ability to find parts themselves, locally. 


I'm constantly taking their product out of homes for that very reason, after the property owner is shocked to realize that it's a proprietary product. 

Their cartridges are junk on their faucets because I'm constantly being called out to work on those faucets.


Now why are these "loyal" customers going back to the plumber who installed them? 


I know why, do you? 


They sold them a faucet that was an in house special and even though the customer mentioned "Delta" or "Moen" or any of those other ones you see on tv...

That big book was brought in, the fancy crisp pictures were the Aaaoooo and Ahhhhhhhhh to see and the mere mention of what's not in the glossy color picture is now a distraction and "it's going to cost MORE to get one of those other faucets".


Why? Because there's a huge profit margin in that faucet, and only one guy can work on it when it breaks, because the supply house will NOT have the repair parts for it when it happens.

I'll never do that to my customers, and if Wolverine Brass has a problem with my statements, I'm easily found on the internet. 

And no; I will not spend $80 on your products to get in your system and be able to buy parts. No. 

I buy what anyone can buy and it will stay that way forever. 

It's a respect to my customer whether I work for them again or not. As a property owner myself I'd like to have that same luxury if and when I ever needed to provide for myself if push came to shove.

You know, those property owners DO own their own homes y'know.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Kinda like a Dodge/Chrysler lifetime warranty on their drivetrains. :laughing:


They know they're not going to last, they just want ya to buy the damn thing so they can goose ya on the rest of parts breaking/falling off! :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I've met a few of the single handle kitchen sink faucets that had the toggle break off the top of the cartridge...

Funny how it always seems to be at a house that was a little further past where you consider it profitable to work but they needed help clearing the board off and there you were finishing a job at the outer limit of your work area and this was just a little further....

Oh gee wiz.... Thanks.... Now I get two trips....:furious:


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> PROOF that they're hurting for business at this point.



BULL! They were offering this warranty 14 years ago.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

WB rep. will be setting up an appt. the beginning of this week to meet with us. Though I don't like the idea of holding the customer hostage to a brand, I like it even less that cos. that were previously loyal to professionals has sold out.

IMHO American Standard, Delta, Kohler have all sold out with their DIY'er lines of fixtures/valves. Their brand is tarnished, plastic pop-ups - like they don't know that they always leak. :yes: Supply houses are really taking the brunt of it ever since HD & Lowes opened up. If our local supply houses close up, we will be at the mercy of dealing with the HD/Lowes employees.

God help us all when that happens. 

At least WB is not selling out. I'm interested in hearing their pitch.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

22rifle said:


> BULL! They were offering this warranty 14 years ago.


 

Maybe so...but I still tear them out. I don't play the game of trapping my customers.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I would much prefer a good product with a decent warranty, to a inferior product with a great warranty. I have enough headaches.

Case in point, my wife and I purchased a new car a few months back. Our decision was between a Hyundai with a 10 year 100,000 warranty, or a Toyota with a 3 year 36,000 warranty. We chose the Toyota.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Right on. That Toyota will last longer than you want to keep it. 


Now how many vehicle mfgs. can say that?

Not many. My next plumbing rig is going to be a Toyota Tundra, jacked up and mean looking. Same bright red but this time I'm doing a full body wrap on the truck.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

I have never had an issue or headache with WB. I had one cart. drip and there was nothing hard about getting a new one because when I 1st started using WB, they gave me extra cartridges so I have a few on hand. 
I really like their product and the service I get.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## dapperdan (Dec 25, 2008)

I prefer Delta because of the availablity of parts. But I hate HD. I have replaced a few WB faucets because I'm not in the system. But wouldn't mind checking them out so the faucet could be repaired by me or another plumber in the system rather then some scmocked at Hd that calls himself a plumber tell the customer how to fix it themselves.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

what system are you guys referring to?


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*pauli*

you may regret that after all. we have a toyota with "the infamous door strap". you know when you buy a car you would expect the doors to stay on. not toyota. $500.00 to $3000.00 out of pocket to fix. when i called the toyota body shop to fix it service writer says "we've seen a few of those" toyota quality has been sliding in the last 4 or 5 years. it ain't hummer bad yet but if i remember right buick is now a little better not that i want one. i like minivans. we have grand kids, auxiliary back up grand kids and a lab (dog). breid...............:rockon:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

According to consumer reports the new Toyota Rav4 is one of the most reliable and fuel efficient small suv's money can buy. I just bought a Tundra for work also, so I hope your source is wrong. So far I'm impressed. In ten years I'll give a full review on both.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> According to consumer reports the new Toyota Rav4 is one of the most reliable and fuel efficient small suv's money can buy.* I just bought a Tundra* for work also, so I hope your source is wrong. So far I'm impressed. In ten years I'll give a full review on both.


 

Post pics. That's my next truck. I'm going to jack it up to the sky, long bed, utility box and a body wrap you'll never miss.


Of course I'm broke; thats when the best dreams come into mind.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Gimme a couple of weeks (too busy right now) It doesn't have many extra's but I think it's gonna be a great work truck. It's a 4x4 long bed, v8, no extra cab but has about a foot behind seats for storage. Lots of interior nooks to keep stuff. I have 3 diamond plate boxes for storage on the bed. I also keep a couple of plastic totes in the bed for inexpensive repair parts. Most of you will laugh at my setup, but it's all good! It works for me. I'll definitely post pics soon.


----------

